# LUMBER FOR SALE, VERY LOW PRICES



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello fellow LJ's,
I am helping a friend of 81 years liquidate his inventory of lumber. He has mostly Heart Pine but I have found walnut, cherry and other species in it. This lumber is reclaimed and varies in condition. There are post, planks of varying width, beaded board and moldings. He has some mantles as well. He also has unused locally harvested lumber in Pecan and other species. We are located in West Alabama and will sell a single board or a truck load. Price is negotiable. Please send me a message if you are interested. We need to sell this lumber. I have included a few photos of what is available.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow roz, he got a very big and good looking supply, if i was in business and making the rustic furniture i had planned on making, i would certainly buy him out, but i do have a fair supply myself and just dont have room for any more myself, but i will keep my eyes open for someone who might want some of this…good luck…its great looking wood..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

He won't have trouble unloading it here. Good luck!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

also rozz, i know that this heart pine is very valuable wood and he certainly deserves some good prices for it, its a timber that does not grow anymore and this wood is just beautiful when its planned and coated…ive made a few pieces of furniture with this wood and its something you just cant buy at some lumber yard…maybe you should plane a piece and wet it , so folks who dont know what antique heart pine looks like…


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

sent you a pm


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

If I lived anywhere near you'd, I'd be game! Thats a nice collection of wood! Good luck getting rid of it! Make sure you post on Craigslist too!


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

If gas wasn't $4.00 a gal. I would be on my way down from Indiana. You should have no probem selling it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

$4.00 a gallo come toScotland we have it here for $12.00 a gallon so I wish we had it so cheap your very lucky.I wish To be serious I lived nearer that wood too,Alistair beautiful


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a good haul Roz, but I cant afford to buy any wood at the momment. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I wish I had an 81 year old freind with a lumber yard!!!


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

Roz,

I'm very interested in talking with you about the lumber. Sent 2 pm's but not sure if you got them. Is there some other way I can reach you?


----------

